# Mt Druitt Safari Park



## zulu (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi there,the herp trader has a nice little salt water crocodile male advertised for sale in NSW but the keeper must have a specialist license.Yeh apparently a class 2 license isnt enough to keep the little fella  He would look great in any bacyard pool i reckon,just a bit of heating and fencing and there ya go,reall mans pet i reckon  Have been waiting for moose to bring me back some from the iron range area,yep maybe uncle jeffrey will grant me special pemission to start the Mt Druitt Crocodile and Safari Park


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 14, 2005)

How Stupid, We can keep a Pit Bull Terrier and let it run loose or even a Taipan but we can't have a fresh water croc. How many people have died from fresh water crocs. OK, so salties are a bit bigger but in captivity I can't see too many of my neighbours jumping in for a swim and I wont be taking him for a walk like I might do with my lace monitors (when I get them). BTW, how do we get a licence for them in NSW. I only know of the exhibitors licence that lets you keep them??


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 14, 2005)

I like the idea of those pygmy crocodiles- i wouldn't mind having one in the backyard. That way when my next door neighbours rabbit chews another hole in the fence it's giving one of my babies a free feed.

Simone.


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2005)

i would love a fresh water croc, it would be interesting to know what you need to have one. wonder how you get that liscence, if i was doing little shows like kids birthdays does that make me eligable? what if i did one show a year, cause techniqually i am still showing him? would be interesting to know, cause as said we can keep taipans, and peranties (and they can pack a punch). although an adult would be a handfull.


----------



## zulu (Nov 14, 2005)

*re Mt*

Cant see a problem with keeping freshwater crocs if the welfare of the animal is the primary concern,like guidlines met for enclosures etc i would be more worried about the freshy getting the appropriate care under the system than harming humans.Yeh i can understand the exclusion of crocodylus porosus maybe but if it was on your own property and you knew what you were doing and met certain conditions set out for safe appropriate maintenance why not,it would be no worse than a big taipan or whatever.


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2005)

i agree, look at vens, you are ment to meet certain enclosure requirements with them and stuff, why not do the same with freshies, i think it would be the ultimate pet. how large do they actually get?


----------



## peterescue (Nov 14, 2005)

suddenly the clouds part and the sun shines through. 
Peter just realises who Zulu is.
Quick or what?

ps, if you could keep crocs those pitbulls would be a problem.


----------



## Dicco (Nov 14, 2005)

Freshies get from 2 to 3 metres long, they don't fit in a backyard pond.......


----------



## womas4me (Nov 14, 2005)

The pygmy's only get to around 1 mtr according to reptiles mag. Very very manageable size.

You gotta have a sense of humour in the Druitt eh Col, it's the only thing that cant be stolen when ya backs turned.


----------



## Brodie (Nov 14, 2005)

The problem isnt that freshies are dangerous, really. Unless your a child theyre not...

They are pretty hard to look after, and I agree with the current permit system because of this reason.


----------

